# Feeding goats fodder.



## Circle J Farms & Hatchery (Jul 17, 2013)

I am still in the research stage, but am looking to start up a small herd of Boer goats.
They will be out in pasture/wooded area.
But, in the winter/fall i will need to supplement them with hay.
I was thinking about starting up a fodder system.
Should I allow it free choice like I would hay, or how much do my goats need.
I plan on 3 doe's and 1 buck.

All opinions/answers are appreciated!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 17, 2013)

You would be using the fodder as supplement feed with hay correct?


----------



## Circle J Farms & Hatchery (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, most likely.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know if you've come across this, but it is a great source of info for fodder:

http://grannysbest.blogspot.com/2013/01/growing-fodder-for-my-goats-part-1.html


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2013)

There's a thread on here about fodder.
It's on the 2nd page under "Feeding Time-Goats".

I don't know anything about it.  We just feed hay.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 18, 2013)

IMO, fodder is a waste of time & money. Read my post on another thread from earlier this year: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=325443#p325443

I would just stick with hay. No need to supplement it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> IMO, fodder is a waste of time & money. Read my post on another thread from earlier this year: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=325443#p325443
> 
> I would just stick with hay. No need to supplement it.


I agree.  Just didn't want to say it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 19, 2013)

I looked into the fodder systems, thought it seemed like a great idea.  Since then I have read two different research papers that say it is not cost effective.  One by Dr. Pinkerton (AKA The Goat Man) and another done at University of MD.  Why?  Because it is very water dense.  It looks like you are getting a lot of feed but in reality it is mostly water.  A goat needs about 4% of it's body weight a day in DRY matter.  If you have 20 lbs of fodder that is 90% water (numbers off the top of my head-may not be accurate) that is only two pounds of dry matter, only half of what a 100 lb goat needs.    Unless you live somewhere where hay is expensive and drought it a serious concern, it doesn't pay off.   If you really need to control what your animals are eating, maybe.  The research at MD says it may be worthwhile for non-ruminating animals like poultry.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 19, 2013)

One benefit to fodder is that is sprouted...it is living plant matter. Enzymes, vitamins and minerals are frequently better absorbed and more readily available from live plant sources as opposed to dried/dehydrated food sources.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 19, 2013)

I so agree, live food is always better than dead food, for animals and peoples... I think it would be a nice bonus for them in the winter when all they get is dry food.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 22, 2013)

And they do really love it so maybe use it as a treat.  I used it last winter when the hay was very expensive but not this summer as the rain has be adequate for pasture.  Nothing beats free food.


----------

